# Hola!



## mgcklchic667 (May 2, 2005)

Hey all from Florida! I'm Sami and I'm 16 years old, soon to be 17 in 5 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Just thought I'd introduce myself to you all and I guess... happy posting! lol *waves*


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2005)

Welcome Sami from Florida! Lovely to have you here.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Sami!! I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

welcome =]


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

